# My 1.5 year bi-colour/long coat.



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

Feels like yesterday when we got him, only thing different is people dont go running up sayong "OMG HE IS SOOO CUTE" lols now people just get scared and cross the road and poor dexters feeling are hurt only the real dog enthusiasts come and pet him lol.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's beautiful...


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

He is gorgeous !!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, he's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Very handsome boy! I love the bi-color pattern and the long coat compliments it well.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow hes stunning..I love his face!

I dont know if you will know this or not but I've been curious as to how you produce a bi colour such as your guy. It differes from blk/tn because the black doesnt recede over time like a blk/tan correct? Its ok if you dont know  Just throwin itout there..maybe someone here will. His coat is a nice length! I'll be hoping my Piper's coat will be about that too but I dont know how long their coat grows for?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous boy, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow...Stunning.


----------



## zoey23 (Jun 29, 2012)

What a handsome guy. I can't believe people cross the road when they see him, I'd be coming over to get a better look!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

His coat is beautiful. I do love his coloring too. Our Scarlett has so much more hair and it tends to get "crimpy" and tangled. She is beautiful the day she gets groomed, but no amount of brushing keeps her from getting frizzy.  She fits in with the rest of us girls in the family.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He is beautiful


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful boy, thanks for sharing


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good grief he is absolutely magnificent! :wub:
If he ever comes up missing...


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I would still go running up to him cooing over how handsome he is! Lovely boy!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

He is stunning. 
Isn't it a shame about people avoiding him because he is big now. Nala loves meeting people but you can see the fear in people even if she is just sitting or walking perfect next to me


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a good looking boy!

I would be one of the ones running TO HIM for a better look and hopefully a cuddle!


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the great comments! you guys have helped me out alot too, from me worrying about his ear not propping you guys reassured me they would prop up, you guys also told me i was feed him way too much, so he would be a fat dog if it wasn't for this forum! so thank you all! 
dexters favourite game (click pic for video)

here is a shot pretty much first day we got dexter! has so much more yellow in him then.








first time best friends meet


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

Piper'sgrl said:


> wow hes stunning..I love his face!
> 
> I dont know if you will know this or not but I've been curious as to how you produce a bi colour such as your guy. It differes from blk/tn because the black doesnt recede over time like a blk/tan correct? Its ok if you dont know  Just throwin itout there..maybe someone here will. His coat is a nice length! I'll be hoping my Piper's coat will be about that too but I dont know how long their coat grows for?


I have done alot of reading but not sure if im correct but you need a bi-color to breed with, and you may get a bicolor BUT they only come one a litter,I didn't know any of this when going to look at puppies, so i lucked out.. 
so when i went to look at the puppy's I saw 4 tan gsd's and one long coat bicolor, having the long coat AND bicolor he was instantly mine!:wub: and it was funny the owner was unsure why he was all black and almost looked worried about no one buying him


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You picked the right one! He's gorgeous


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Grimsin said:


> I have done alot of reading but not sure if im correct but you need a bi-color to breed with, and you may get a bicolor BUT they only come one a litter,I didn't know any of this when going to look at puppies, so i lucked out..
> so when i went to look at the puppy's I saw 4 tan gsd's and one long coat bicolor, having the long coat AND bicolor he was instantly mine!:wub: and it was funny the owner was unsure why he was all black and almost looked worried about no one buying him


 
wow well you sure lucked out with him! He's absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Grimsin said:


> I have done alot of reading but not sure if im correct but you need a bi-color to breed with, and you may get a bicolor BUT they only come one a litter,I didn't know any of this when going to look at puppies, so i lucked out..


Delgado's mother and her father are bicolours and there are a few scattered in his lineage. In his litter there were two bicolours born but the other (a female) was very small and weak (the breeder thinks she was premature) and she only survived a few days. The rest of the litter were sables


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He's stunning! I remember when you posted those puppy shots. He turned into one fine looking dog!


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

ya he has come along way Im so proud of him. we just came back from a drive in beach thats dog friendly, the waves were high and the would charge at them full speed and smash into them it was pretty crazy, but he had a blast!
thanks again for the compliments everyone you're all so kind


----------

